# New from NH



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

Just looking around for ideas for this years props... Last year I built a trashcan thrasher and a MIB. But I was completing the build Trick or Treat morning... so I set a reminder with a few months notice.

ToT is during the day here so some of the real cool stuff is out. I am thinking of two "joking" buckey's with audio drivers and servos, would be a good daytime prop.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and 








to the forum!

Those are very interesting ideas! I would love to see some vids of that MIB and trashcan thrasher! Its a shame that the tots don't come at night. where's the fun in that?!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, we'd love to see pics of your work


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

The local PD and Mayor have thought for years that it is "safer" for the kiddies to do it during the day... which really stinks for us haunters...

Here is a link to a video I shot with my cell. I was actually streaming it live to the net on and off that day...

HauntNH 2009 this year was my 1st real try at doing some fun stuff.

Here is a close up shot of the popup ... done with pneumatics Halloween Props :: 2009 Trashcan Thrasher picture by HauntNH - Photobucket

Both props was tied into my Home Automation hardware and I had control from my keypads, touchscreens in the house and my cell phone. so it was either manually triggered or on a random timer routine


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Keep up the good work!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## BrytonTaylor (May 8, 2010)

Welcome! You're going to love this site, there's so much here


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## House of Dewberry (May 17, 2010)

I saw the welcome you left me in my intro thread Thanks! Welcome to you too!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry so late in your welcome. You must have a real hard time with daytime TOTing. Darkness can be so forgiving.


----------



## HauntNH (May 17, 2010)

Ya, thanks Scareme, I know I could do sooo much more in the dark


----------

